# Calculation For Injection



## stano40 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think my mind is on vacation for this one.  I've been trying to convert for a IM injection of 44,000 U/kg of penG to ml

How do I convert this?

Thanks,

bob


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 19, 2012)

Elevan, oh Emily, help help help....

She's your gal for the difficult math conversions.

DonnaBelle


----------



## stano40 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks DonnaBelle, I'm still trying to get a good answer. 

bob


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you PM elevan?  I just did and gave her this thread.  She is offline right now.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

FWIW, if you're giving it to a goat, the common dosage is 1cc per 20# if it's a 'serious' injury or disease best treated w/ Pen G (listeriosis, tetanus, uterine infection, etc)

I dunno what animal that U/kg amount is for that you listed in your original post, but goats metabolize differently than cattle or horses and do not get the same dosage.


----------



## stano40 (Apr 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FWIW, if you're giving it to a goat, the common dosage is 1cc per 20# if it's a 'serious' injury or disease best treated w/ Pen G (listeriosis, tetanus, uterine infection, etc)
> 
> I dunno what animal that U/kg amount is for that you listed in your original post, but goats metabolize differently than cattle or horses and do not get the same dosage.


It was for a goat that has listeriosis.


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FWIW, if you're giving it to a goat, the common dosage is 1cc per 20# if it's a 'serious' injury or disease best treated w/ Pen G (listeriosis, tetanus, uterine infection, etc)
> 
> I dunno what animal that U/kg amount is for that you listed in your original post, but goats metabolize differently than cattle or horses and do not get the same dosage.




We use it here at 1 ml / 15#


_eta: 


For future reference:

100 units = 1 ml

1 kilogram = 2.20462262 pounds_


----------



## stano40 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone your the tops.

The first post of figuring out an injection for 44,000 U/kg, This would be a massive dose or am I looking at it wrong?

bob


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

stano40 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone your the tops.
> 
> The first post of figuring out an injection for 44,000 U/kg, This would be a massive dose or am I looking at it wrong?
> 
> bob


I feel like there is something missing.  Where did you get your figure of 44,000 U/ kg?  You're right that would be a massive dose.


----------



## stano40 (Apr 20, 2012)

the online merks veterinary manual


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2012)

stano40 said:
			
		

> the online merks veterinary manual


Try this chart,
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

Here is another that might help.
http://celticknotlm.com/Listeriosis.htm

Chris


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2012)

That is what is missing...units of PenG per ml.  It's the way units is being used as a term.  In this case units is a measurement of medication concentration as opposed to a measurement of volume.

_There are 300,000 units of PenG per ml and you want to dose at 40,000 units per kg as per the chart on Tennesse Meat Goats website._

Thanks for posting the links to charts Chris.


----------



## stano40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, thanks for posting the links Chris & elevan for explaining the terms for me.  

bob


----------

